# Any irish that have moved to canada??



## irish_eyes (Jan 6, 2012)

Hi I am just wondering if there are any Irish that have made the move to Canada. We are a family of 5 looking to move over and I'd love to know how you got on and what kind of journey you had.


----------



## shanks00001 (Oct 17, 2011)

irish_eyes said:


> Hi I am just wondering if there are any Irish that have made the move to Canada. We are a family of 5 looking to move over and I'd love to know how you got on and what kind of journey you had.


Hey I am just about to move over Monday week! so I will keep you posted what it is like but I can tell you that I know a few friends over there for the last few months and they say that they don't want to come home at all! Even with the cold!


----------



## scflanagan (Sep 15, 2012)

hey guys, just wondering if you have all moved over? my husband is hoping to go at Christmas & for us to follow when school ends in June. We have 2 children so schools would be a major concern for us. Do you know how it works when transferring from here to there????


----------

